# Military locos and rolling stock



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

For anyone interested in military railroad equipment this site is loaded with great photos. 

http://gelwood.railfan.net/usa/usa.html


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 

Very interesting site. I'd never heard of a GP-10 before. most informative. Thanks for the link.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for posting this site Paul. Some excellent shots. 

Mark


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

GP-10's were rebuilt, upgraded GP-9's remanufactured at the Illinois Central's Paducah Shops in Paducah Ky.


----------

